# CPC w/ over 3 years experience looking for REMOTE coding



## Bnpalmer89 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello! I am looking for a remote coding position; either part time or full time. I have several years experience, as well as a Bachelors of Science in Healthcare Administration. Please feel free to contact me via email with any opportunities and I will provide my complete resume.

Best regards,

Brittany Palmer, CPC
Bnpalmer1989@yahoo.com


----------



## Psuganya2021 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi , I'm looking for a remote coding position full time. I have 5 years experience medical coding experience surgery and anesthesia. If any openings please let me know. I attached my resume.


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2021)

The company I work for isn't hiring at the moment. They just filled positions but have new projects all the time. If you would like to send your resume's to Kathy.Smith@codingbillingsolutions.com she will keep it on file for future openings. Goodluck!


----------



## Psuganya2021 (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you for reply to  my post .  I send my resume to Kathy.

Thank you!
Suganya


----------

